# Help, Advice and information needed please



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Well our plan to tour Europe for 12 to 24 months seems to be getting nearer as we may now rent the house out whilst away.

We will be visiting the following countries and would like any help, advice or info on what is needed in the way of: 

For the motorhome - what countries require etc, in fact everything we need to know as this will be our first trip abroad.

What kit would come in handy. Is it better to have gaslow fitted instead of gas bottles ??

We will be taking 2 bicycles with us.

Please take it as read that I need to KNOW EVERYTHING there is to know for the following countries

GREECE - Kefalonia

ITALY

FRANCE

AUSTRIA

GERMANY

SPAIN

Anyone who has toured Europe for 12 months average cost for the full year etc

NHS Prescriptions Jan has regular medication, how do we go about getting a steady supply ?

If you can spare the time we would be very grateful

PM me if you wish. 

Thanks a million

Dave & Jan


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

That's a big, big, big, question :wink: 
Why not split it down and you will get more specific answers :wink:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi EJB

We are after all the info we can get, from the smallest tip to the most important.

We have travelled alot around the UK but Europe is a different kettle of fish innit :lol: 

Dave & Jan


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Trail a deep freezer stashed with bacon :lol: :lol:


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a look at Addies (member on here) website http://www.europebycamper.com/

They were away for a long time and have gone to extreme detail logging the costs of a trip.

Ben


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats a brave undertaking, especially if you have never been abroad before.

The most Motorhome friendly country on the planet is France.

My only advice would be to not make too many plans. Just go where the flow takes you and dont rush it.

Make SURE your insurance covers you same whilst abroad as when you arre at home !!! (many dont and only give the minimum legally required which is sod all use to you. get confirmation in writing)

Make sure you have good reliable breakdown cover (inc re-patriation of you and vehiocle if reqd) I think Comfort provide 365 continental cover and offer pan european breakdown as a reasonably priced add on.

Make sure you have adequate health cover DONT rely on EHIC, it doesnt cover everything!!

Not sure about prescription medicine. I would suggest you speak to your local pharmacist as I BELIEVE that can be very problematic!!


Make sure you are aware of the speed limit for your vehicle in each country.

Make sure you KNOW you are not exceeding any of your permitted weights. The sum of the two axle weights is ALWAYS LOWER than your max authorised mass (MAM) dont forget to visit a weigh bridge when you have EVERTHING aboard. 

Make sure you set up some means of staying in contact with the UK.

Tell your bank etc you will be away for a long time, and take a variety of cards (check to see who charges you least to withdraw cash, if you do it a lot the costs can rack up ) Might even be worth setting up a continental bank account.

In Austria if you are using the motorways you will need some form of "Go box" (dependant on vehicle weight) to use the motorway system, likewise you will need to buy a Vignette to use the M/ways in Switzerland. 

If you havnt got one a spare wheel and tyre are ESSENTIAL.

Toilet chemicals are expensive, so use biological washing liquid instead.

The Greeks are MENTAL (as in totally suicidal) drivers, stay OFF the rds at weekends and holidays.

Take a sense of humour and a sense of adventure with you and you WILL have a great time !!!

Bon voyage


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We did a 6 month trip and we had a great time , I would say a big yes to gaslow.

Your welcome to read our blog ( link below ) Lynne listed campsit costs etc but Im sure prices would of changed.

Try reading as many blogs as you can there is so much info on them. 

Cant wait to get away again at the end of the this year.

Paul


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the posts so far they have been great....

All points noted keep them coming please

cheers


Dave & Jan


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Solar would be an absolute must for me. As would be installing at least a couple of new Leisure Batteries (fit the same type and age).

I would also fit a SOG, as well as doing away with the nasty smell of Chemicals it will save you on the costs & locating of the Chemicals whilst away.

Gaslow is an absolute no brainer, along with the relevant LPG filler adapters for each country you intend to visit (I would go for an external filler "just for the ease" of not getting any hassle from station attendants)

If you are going to use EHU, I would take a small hook up lead with the polarity reversed. Also an EHU splitter / adaptor (personally I could only find triple ones) to allow you to "share" a slot if they are all taken. http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$%28KGrHqYOKpkE1qylIVHlBNpeHKpRO!~~_35.JPG

If you've not got a Turbo Vent / OmniVent I would consider fitting one of these.

The book "All the Aires France" is superb, and I would join ACSI as well.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*continental touring info*

Hi, the worst thing to do is worry, you will always look for some thing that you never thought of,but plenty of big hypermarkets in Europe ,driving is a pleasure,as already been mentioned, a ASCI CARD is a must, also think about going on line and get a caxton card so thet you can put money on the card over the internet,then withdraw from most cash machines,they do not charge for withdrawing cash and will give you a great rate of exchange,so you not need to carry lots of cash around,and no charges,do not stop overnight at motorway services,aires are ok,i would also repeat solar panels are great,as you can manage most of the time without electric,spare bulbs and fuses, yellow safety vests is law in a lot of countrys,france now have a new law that says you must have 2 breathalisers,and firstaid kit,also you must not have your radar speed warning switched on your sat nav,if a car flagges you down do not stop unless you can see it is a police car,get a plug so you can test the electric as the sites all differ,and i always carry a collapsible plastic container cheap on ebay, prescriptions you must ask your doctor for at least three months supply,as you have to pay charges abroad and claim it back when you get home,so keep all receipts, i hope this info will help,have a good trip,and enjoy,regards harvey


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We go for 2 months at a time so not as challenging as you.
SOG toilet brilliant.
Caxton card for euros.
Refillable gas cylinders. Peter Hambilton near Preston does his own version. I had 2 x 13 kegs cylinders fitted and to be honest one would do. Highly recommended for ease and cost.
Photo copy all documents such insurance cert, passport, driving licence etc. hide a copy in the van just in case. I also upload on to my computer and email it to myself so I could access anywhere via Internet.
We take iPads with us for emails, surfing and free Skype video calls back to family. Also for reading books. Kindle?
If you haven't seen some of the best TV series ie. Homeland, mad Men, The killing, Borden, Downton Abbey etc. get a few boxed sets for the evenings. Good TV with built in cd player needed here ofcourse.
we get 2 months worth of prescriptions but more than that you will have to chat to your doc/pharmacist.
Sound obvious but a rough plan is enough not detail. However plan for where you will be when the weather changes. Southern Spain or Portugal in winter maybe.
This is making me want to set off now!
We had been abroad many times before - tugging tenting so have you thought about a short spell (2 weeks)over in France as a trial.
Languages - basic guides are cheap and very useful just in case.
You could always fly home for Christmas, homesick or some special event if necessary.
That's enough for now.

You will love it.
Bob


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

All this info is great - thanks all - anyone else with info would be greatly appreciated

Dave & Jan


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Dave & Jan ,

when travelling Germany be aware of dense traffic especially on highways [ including insane drivers  ]

*Pharmacies* are identified by the follwing sign:
http://voerstetten.kk-cms.de/files/26/img/50726_50722_apothekenzeichen200_1_2.jpg

Police has a new look and feel in blue/silver since few years :
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Poliz...207&start=0&ndsp=46&ved=1t:429,r:25,s:0,i:131

well , if any special questions arise about odds and evens whilst travelling Germany , do not hesitate to ask me or one of the other alien members on MHF  

Regards
Jan


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Will do 

thanks


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Read as many blogs as you can find, they are very informative and full of tips.

You may consider starting your own blog to keep us all informed of your progress.

Jealous.


Trevor


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Longest trip we have done is five months. I would say read our blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk but you are unlikey to find anything useful, just my insane ramblings and some nice photos. Some people find it amusing though!

We have found that we spend about £1000 a month. We try however to avoid campsites and dont eat out much.

Get to grips with this site. www.campingcar-infos.com as it has the biggest collection of stopovers (Aires, Sostas etc) anywhere on the internet. You can download them as POI for your sat nav for free and buy the offline version of the site for about €8.

Gaslow or similar definately.

If your taking a laptop and want to keep in touch with the world then a wifi antenna will be useful http://www.motorhomewifi.com/

For Euros we used to use the Nationwide Flex account debit card but this year we are going to use the Halifax Clarity Credit card with a Direct debit to pay it off each month. Free for spending and offers the current commercial rate (currently about 1.24 I beleive). Withdrawing cash incurrs a charge but its minimal.

I think the key thing is to take your time. On our first long trip abroad we charged about europe like a bouncing ping pong ball but now we have slowed down quite a bit. We often regretted leaving really nice places as we always thought something better was just around the corner. Now if we find somewhere stunning we stay until we have had enough.

For us, France is the place to be when its peak season. The likes of Switzerland or any countries where free or cheap motorhome parking is not readily available become very expensive in July and August whereas France and to some extent Italy and Germany have Aires, Sostas and Stellplatz that are cheap or free all year round. Of course wild camping is perfectly legal and safe in France as well.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a read of my blog especially if your going in winter.


----------



## smith_sibun (May 16, 2010)

Gas bottle changes are a nightmare abroad as every country has it's own system, so that needs to be sorted before you go, either, if you are 'handy' buying regulators etc in the country you stop in so you can buy locally or having a refillable LPG system of some sort. Agree with a previous post that the 'europebycamper' website is invaluable mine of information..... the internet at it's best.


----------

